# Olight M20-R5



## uncle wong (Apr 13, 2010)

Olight M20-R5


Specifications
LED Cree XP-G R5, life span up to 50000 hours, Max Output 320Lm 
Weight: 120.5g without batteries
Dimensions: Overall length 140mm, Body Dia: 25mm, Bezel Dia: 33.5mm. 
Functions: Three brightness levels plus strobe, 9lm (150hrs)-110lm (12hrs)- 320lm(4hrs),  to select modes loosen then retighten head.
Battery: Uses 2x CR123A 3.0v Lithium cells (Non Rechargeable) or Rechargeable Li-ion 3.7v cells either 2x RCR123A/16340, 1x 3.7v Li-ion18650 or 1x 17670.
Accessories included: Holster, Lanyard, Spare O-Rings, Spare fluorescent Tailcap Rubber Boot, CR123A Battery magazine.
Accessories Optional: Smooth Reflector, Remote Pressure Switch, Weapon Mount (Fits Picatinny/Weaver rail), Filters (Green, Red or Blue) & Beam Diffuse
Hope To See Review Asap .


----------



## 276 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet!!! i was hoping they would do that.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 13, 2010)

Interesting !

Thank you for the Heads-Up !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 13, 2010)

Why is it that everytime I finally pull the trigger and buy a light, the company (Olight in this case) comes out with a better version of the same light that I just bought??? 

Am I the only one that is cursed with this bad luck??? :sick2:


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 13, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> Why is it that everytime I finally pull the trigger and buy a light, the company (Olight in this case) comes out with a better version of the same light that I just bought???
> 
> Am I the only one that is cursed with this bad luck??? :sick2:


Ha ha. Not only you, many of us here have the same experience just like you did. .


----------



## ichithekiller (Apr 14, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> Ha ha. Not only you, many of us here have the same experience just like you did. .



i second this lol :laughing:


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just ordered one should be with me tomorrow.


----------



## uncle wong (Apr 14, 2010)

CM2010 said:


> Just ordered one should be with me tomorrow.


 Plzz post some beamshot & review


----------



## MattK (Apr 14, 2010)

M20 R5's are shipping now - the M20S R5 with the side switch is still another week or two out.


----------



## sfca (Apr 14, 2010)

MattK said:


> M20 R5's are shipping now - the M20S R5 with the *side switch* is still another week or two out.



Omg finally. Couldn't do away with the twisting/untwist UI. I hate to be a hater but gotta say it. 
Should make a non-stobe model too!

_Edit: If that came out too strongly I didn't mean so_


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Apr 14, 2010)

MattK said:


> M20 R5's are shipping now - the M20S R5 with the side switch is still another week or two out.




Matt, does this version have the same driver as the R2 version?

Will this be completely regulated with an 18650?



Thanks!

mike


----------



## MattK (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's the same driver.


----------



## 357mag1 (Apr 14, 2010)

sfca said:


> Omg finally. Couldn't do away with the twisting/untwist UI. I hate to be a hater but gotta say it.
> Should make a non-stobe model too!



I prefer to twist the head over any light that changes modes when I momentarily press the tailcap. That drives me nuts. I would be happy to never see another flashlight with the strobe function.


----------



## lloydh (Apr 14, 2010)

How does the M20 manage 4 hours at 320 lumens when the comparable Fenix TK11 only lasts 2.7 hours at 285 lumens? Even accounting for some marketing inflation that seems pretty significant.


----------



## 276 (Apr 14, 2010)

lloydh said:


> How does the M20 manage 4 hours at 320 lumens when the comparable Fenix TK11 only lasts 2.7 hours at 285 lumens? Even accounting for some marketing inflation that seems pretty significant.



I think it has to do with the battery. The TK11 is saying 2hrs using a 2200mah 18650 while the Olight is 3hrs using a 2500mah, that would be my guess.



I am going to wait for the side switch model.


----------



## Quick Witted (Apr 14, 2010)

MattK said:


> M20 R5's are shipping now - the M20S R5 with the side switch is still another week or two out.



I am looking forward to that. I already have the M30 and I really like it. The side switch is nice and I really like having instant access to the strobe.


----------



## JB (Apr 14, 2010)

lloydh said:


> How does the M20 manage 4 hours at 320 lumens when the comparable Fenix TK11 only lasts 2.7 hours at 285 lumens? Even accounting for some marketing inflation that seems pretty significant.



I was wondering that myself. Another comparable is the EagleTac T20C2 Mk II with the R5. That's only 1.7 hours at 380 lumens. Is some magic going on with the M20 R5?


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 14, 2010)

JB said:


> I was wondering that myself. Another comparable is the EagleTac T20C2 Mk II with the R5. That's only 1.7 hours at 380 lumens. Is some magic going on with the M20 R5?


 

I think the eagle is OTF lumens and the Olight is emmiter lumens. The Eagletac may be driven harder.


----------



## uncle wong (Apr 14, 2010)

If latest version M20-R5 using the same driver from previous version M20.
1X18650 wont work well like previous problem 
U need CR123 push to max 
Correct me if i m wrong


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 15, 2010)

lloydh said:


> How does the M20 manage 4 hours at 320 lumens when the comparable Fenix TK11 only lasts 2.7 hours at 285 lumens? Even accounting for some marketing inflation that seems pretty significant.



In the instructions it says this is only with a 2500mAh 18650.

Postie just dropped mine off heres a few pics before i head off out:


----------



## uncle wong (Apr 15, 2010)

Plzz post some beamshot here


----------



## MattK (Apr 15, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> I think the eagle is OTF lumens and the Olight is emmiter lumens. The Eagletac may be driven harder.




It's extremeley unlikely that the ET is 380 OTF - assuming it's actually 380 at emitter then they're using a LOT more current to squeeze out those extra lumens as the efficiency dropoff is severe at higher currents.

Guessing based from jtr1962's LED testing thread you'd need to use 30% more current to go from 320L to 380L with an R5 (850mah vs 1100mah).


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 15, 2010)

MattK said:


> It's extremeley unlikely that the ET is 380 OTF - assuming it's actually 380 at emitter then they're using a LOT more current to squeeze out those extra lumens as the efficiency dropoff is severe at higher currents.
> 
> Guessing based from jtr1962's LED testing thread you'd need to use 30% more current to go from 320L to 380L with an R5 (850mah vs 1100mah).


 

The website I was looking at just said the eagleTac had 300+ OTF. It didn't actualy say 380. If it has 380 emmiter lumens it could still have 300+ OTF, couldn't it?


----------



## sfca (Apr 15, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> The website I was looking at just said the eagleTac had 300+ OTF. It didn't actualy say 380. If it has 380 emmiter lumens it could still have 300+ OTF, couldn't it?



For the Mark II they used OTF lumens (300 in this case). They also quoted 380 emitter lumens.

For the Mark I they used emitter lumens. Which is confusing cause it's also 300 lumens!

Adding to the confusion is the fact the official Eagletac manufacturer page hasn't been updated with the recently released model specs - they're still on mark I (300 lumens), but one can't tell right off.
The physical changes can be seen from Mark I to Mark II, but quickly scanning the pages one won't immediately pick up it's the _old _model they're looking at.


----------



## MattK (Apr 16, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> The website I was looking at just said the eagleTac had 300+ OTF. It didn't actualy say 380. If it has 380 emmiter lumens it could still have 300+ OTF, couldn't it?



Yes, using the 20% rule of thumb loss 380 emitter lumens could = 300 OTF with an efficient reflector and AR glass. That doesn't mean that the ET is 380 emitter or 300 OTF though.


----------



## Rod911 (Apr 16, 2010)

bigchelis has already tested the T20C2 MKII, so having him test this light to get a like for like test would be interesting.

If driven hard enough, an XP-G based light can hit 300+ OTF lumens (based on independent testing by the likes of MrGman and bigchelis).


----------



## MattK (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sure an XP-G R5 can hit 300L if driven hard enough...if driven hard enough one could hit 400L but the efficiency drop-offs are such that is is undesirable to drive them past a certain point - and of course the loss of efficiency means more heat which means even higher inefficiencies - it's a vicious circle.


----------



## lebox97 (Apr 16, 2010)

this thread is about the new Olight M20-R5 - 

but for the record...
EagleTac T20C2 MKII XP-G R5 is driven at 1.2a+
- Current CREE specs says output is 399 lumens at emitter/LED, 
- BigC measured 319 OTF Lumens in his IS thread.
- Selfbuilt and light-reviews got 2+ hours runtime on Turbo mode (on an 18650 cell).

Since CREE raised their spec to 1.5a on the XP-G R5 = 493 LED lumens 
ThruNite is now driving the XP-G R5 at almost 1.5a in their drop ins and getting (in theory) 493 lumens at emitter/LED, and BigC measured close to 400 OTF Lumens.

As Matt pointed out - everything has pro-con - 
do you want *max lumen output, or longer runtime?* :shrug:


YMMV
Cheers
Tod


----------



## Ecodelosandes (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Matt, will the optional smooth reflector for the standard M20, fit physical an optically OK on this new R5?


----------



## uncle wong (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone know the Olight M20-R5 OTF Lumens ??


----------



## stallion2 (Apr 20, 2010)

when i saw this last week my immediate thought was, " 'bout damn time!!! what was the holdup? the Olight guys...just dinkin around, twiddling their thumbs...." 
-and then it hit me...oh yeah, they were working on that OTHER project.

anybody want a beat to hell M20 premium?


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ecodelosandes said:


> Hi Matt, will the optional smooth reflector for the standard M20, fit physical an optically OK on this new R5?



Hope so as ive just ordered one for my R5.


----------



## MattK (Apr 20, 2010)

Ecodelosandes said:


> Hi Matt, will the optional smooth reflector for the standard M20, fit physical an optically OK on this new R5?



Good question - I'll have to ask. My guess is that it will fit physically but I have to ask about the optics.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 20, 2010)

MattK said:


> M20 R5's are shipping now - the M20S R5 with the side switch is still another week or two out.


 

Matt - how does that UI work? Is the tail cap for on/off and the side switch for changing modes? Thanks


----------



## MattK (Apr 20, 2010)

Just like an M30:

Operation: 
•Turn On/Off The Power - Pressing the tail cap switch will turn on/off the power; pressing softly will activate momentary illumination. 
•Switch Mode - Pressing the side switch when power-on cycles modes through low, medium, high, strobe. 
•Direct Strobe Access - Pressing the side button when power-off activates strobe mode directly


----------



## Quick Witted (Apr 20, 2010)

MattK said:


> Just like an M30:
> 
> Operation:
> •Turn On/Off The Power - Pressing the tail cap switch will turn on/off the power; pressing softly will activate momentary illumination.
> ...




Nice. I really like my M30. When are you going to have these for sale?


----------



## recDNA (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope a dealer puts the old model on sale for really short $$$. I like the throw. I'd love to get this one too but I already have several XP-G models. I'd like something "throwy" for outdoors.


----------



## MattK (Apr 20, 2010)

Quick Witted said:


> Nice. I really like my M30. When are you going to have these for sale?



As soon as they arrive. We'll start a thread in the CPFMP soon.



recDNA said:


> I hope a dealer puts the old model on sale for really short $$$. I like the throw. I'd love to get this one too but I already have several XP-G models. I'd like something "throwy" for outdoors.



The M20 R2's were marked down slightly already. Don't expect massive markdowns on new product.


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 21, 2010)

So how far will XP-G throw a beam? I don't think I would ever be in a situation to need a light to throw more than 150-200 feet


----------



## Ecodelosandes (Apr 21, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> So how far will XP-G throw a beam? I don't think I would ever be in a situation to need a light to throw more than 150-200 feet


 
I work in the Argentinian Customs Service, in the mountain cross with Chile, :candle: believe me, i feel pretty grateful with a throw like that!


----------



## diggopaiva (Apr 27, 2010)

No review yet?? 
Matt, do you have the warrior in stock?


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ecodelosandes said:


> Hi Matt, will the optional smooth reflector for the standard M20, fit physical an optically OK on this new R5?



It fits just tried one in my R5:

Orange Peel







Smooth


----------



## Ecodelosandes (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, good news, thank you! How they do behave in long distances?


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 29, 2010)

Havent had a chance to take it out tonight but heres a few pics comparing it to the T20C2 Mk II with a orange peel reflector that i managed to take from my window:

M20 R5 SMO






M20 R5 Orange peel






T20C2


----------



## uncle wong (Apr 29, 2010)

Wat battery u are using ?
Seem Olight produce more bright compared to EagleTac


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 29, 2010)

CM2010 said:


> Havent had a chance to take it out tonight but heres a few pics comparing it to the T20C2 Mk II with a orange peel reflector that i managed to take from my window:
> 
> M20 R5 SMO
> 
> ...


 
Very nice! The M20 seems to have a slightly tighter hot spot, but both seem to throw very nicely. How far would you say that is to the tree?


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 29, 2010)

From the pics it looks like the O light has a tighter hot spot? No? (Just based on the fact that the Eagletac appears to be lighting up much of the roof in front and to the left of the tree where the O light appears to miss that roof. Is that what it seems like in person?

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 30, 2010)

Both had new CR123`s in them,i'll pop the orange peel back in the Olight tonight and take a pic with that for further comparison.

Its about 50ft to the tree maybe abit more.


----------



## Jack Reacher (Apr 30, 2010)

My preference would be for the slightly tighter but more even, usable spill beam of the T20 in preference to the wider but less usable spill of the M20.

I think it's better IMHO to sacrifice a bit of throw in favour of a brighter spill. Check the low lattice fence in the foreground for this. Both spills seem to have pretty sharp cutoffs at that distance, or is that me not knowing much about lights LOL?

—Jack.


----------



## nhawk (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anyone tried to see how long M20R5 lasts on 18650?
According to some tests T20C2MkII lasted 2hr6mins to 50%
I wonder if M20R5 actually lasts 3+hrs


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ive added another pic to my post further up,the middle shot is the M20 with the op reflector fitted.


----------



## Ecodelosandes (Apr 30, 2010)

Excellent photos CM2010, thank you!:thumbsup: My M20 R5's order is already runing home. Is great to see this shots, can't wait to see it by myself!


----------



## tab665 (May 1, 2010)

cm2010, do you have a r2 version of the M20 to compare with the newer one?


----------



## CM2010 (May 1, 2010)

Sorry i dont.


----------



## diggopaiva (May 1, 2010)

Now with the op t20c2 photo, in my point, i can see that m20 is better in all . 
I have a T20 and bought a M20 r5..
Already coming home...


----------



## Ace12 (May 1, 2010)

diggopaiva said:


> Now with the op t20c2 photo, in my point, i can see that m20 is better in all .
> I have a T20 and bought a M20 r5..
> Already coming home...


 

I dont see it. I think the T20 has the best beam. It has a nice enough hot spot for me and has the best spill. I like to light up a larger area.


----------



## diggopaiva (May 1, 2010)

Correcting: ... The OP M20r5 Photo ...
Between T20C2 (OP) and OP M20R5, I prefer the M20, although for very little


----------



## rickypanecatyl (May 5, 2010)

MattK said:


> Just like an M30:
> 
> Operation:
> •Turn On/Off The Power - Pressing the tail cap switch will turn on/off the power; pressing softly will activate momentary illumination.
> ...


 
When activating the tail cap does the light come on in the last mode used or always hi or always low? I like the sound of this ... not quite as simple as a control ring but the next best thing..


----------



## CM2010 (May 5, 2010)

If its the same as the M30 it will come on as the same mode you had it on when turned off.


----------



## Chao (May 6, 2010)

CM2010 said:


> If its the same as the M30 it will come on as the same mode you had it on when turned off.



Got my M20s, it has memorization of last used setting.
I haven't have my beamshots, but I just done the runtime graph.





and throw, I got 9540 lux at 1 meter with using SMO reflector.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Chao for posting that!! Who'd you get the light from... I noticed battery junction is saying they will ship Mid May....


----------



## Chao (May 7, 2010)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Thanks Chao for posting that!! Who'd you get the light from....



My M20s was bought from Elite LED.


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me why they added a side switch to cycle through levels/modes instead of just using the rear switch? Seems to me if you change your grip the side button may not be where you want it where as the rear is always, well, in the rear. Love that you don't have to twist the head, but...

Also, is anyone else concerned that the runtime graph is showing just over a 2 hour run time instead of 4 hours as Olight is saying? I know its a 2200 mAH cell vs. a 2500 mAH, but I can't believe it would make that much of a difference.

Matt, any idea if they will make these in the olive color?


----------



## soghol (May 9, 2010)

How bout tint, anyone has info on it? Is it still possible to have funny tint like greenish etc.?
Thx.


----------



## trav54 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good. Might have to try one of these out.


----------



## JAG (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Olight M20-R5 S*

on my M20-R5 S i am missing the LOCKOUT. is it normal or a bug, that the threads of the tail are not anodized ??
does the M20-R5 (without S) have a lockout ?


----------



## Ecodelosandes (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Olight M20-R5 S*



JAG said:


> on my M20-R5 S i am missing the LOCKOUT. is it normal or a bug, that the threads of the tail are not anodized ??
> does the M20-R5 (without S) have a lockout ?


 
The M30, the original owner of this switch, has the same "nude" threads, and they're a must for the comunication system with the head's electronics. Seems normal that the M20s is made this way.


----------



## UNM1136 (May 12, 2010)

Kevin1322 said:


> Can anyone tell me why they added a side switch to cycle through levels/modes instead of just using the rear switch? Seems to me if you change your grip the side button may not be where you want it where as the rear is always, well, in the rear. Love that you don't have to twist the head, but...
> 
> Also, is anyone else concerned that the runtime graph is showing just over a 2 hour run time instead of 4 hours as Olight is saying? I know its a 2200 mAH cell vs. a 2500 mAH, but I can't believe it would make that much of a difference.
> 
> Matt, any idea if they will make these in the olive color?



I think I prefer the side switch. I am much more concerned with accidental switching than I am needing a quick switch. The output on medium (where I intend to keep it) is enough to handle any close, reactionary issue. If I need full power I will likely have time to switch it. If I need the strobe, I will likely have time to switch it. I don't want to grip it wrong and have it switch itself.

Also, I wanted the olive color, but I wanted the light NOW, so if I get tired of the back, Brownells Aluminahide will come to the rescue and change it to something else.

pat


----------



## UNM1136 (May 12, 2010)

Another plus in the side switch, now that I think about it, is that even though I believe that if I need more light I will have time to switch it, the side switch will be faster and easier to use one handed than the two hand turn the head type adjustment.

So, while I believe that I will have time (in an armed encounter, the closer the threat, the less time you have and the farther the threat the more time you have) to make the adjustment when I need to, there is no reason to be silly and take my time about it. The switch needs to be fast enough and sure enough to stay in the fight, without the chance of an accidental switching.

pat


----------



## Ecodelosandes (May 12, 2010)

UNM1136 said:


> Another plus in the side switch, now that I think about it, is that even though I believe that if I need more light I will have time to switch it, the side switch will be faster and easier to use one handed than the two hand turn the head type adjustment.
> 
> So, while I believe that I will have time (in an armed encounter, the closer the threat, the less time you have and the farther the threat the more time you have) to make the adjustment when I need to, there is no reason to be silly and take my time about it. The switch needs to be fast enough and sure enough to stay in the fight, without the chance of an accidental switching.
> 
> pat


 
Some time ago, in the M30's review post, somebody pointed that the side switch were not so easy to find fast enough, because there is not enough tactile feedback (not to mention using it with gloves). In that moment i find that observation were a little "too much", then when i received my own M30 i have the chance to confirm it. I think that in a stress situation could be more fast to be settled on the "twisty" way IMO.


----------



## CM2010 (May 13, 2010)

In the dark the switch on the M30 is pointless as you just cant find it quick enough.


----------



## MattK (May 13, 2010)

If one knows they are entering a possible conflict situation you can simply preprogram the M20S / M30 Tailcap to strobe or high as appropriate and use the tailcap switch. Any 'real' tactical user would be thus prepared and for the, excuse me, mall ninja's it doesn't really matter if it's strobing or constant - at 320L on an M20S that's plenty tactical/startling and effective in 'the dark.'


----------



## Ecodelosandes (May 13, 2010)

Kevin1322 said:


> Matt, any idea if they will make these in the olive color?


 
Kevin, CFR lights offer it with the olive body option and with the two reflectors (OP/SMO), included in the basic price.


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 14, 2010)

Ecodelosandes said:


> Kevin, CFR lights offer it with the olive body option and with the two reflectors (OP/SMO), included in the basic price.


Nice find, thanks! But it looks like they only are offering the M20-R5 in the olive and not the M20-R5S with the side switch. Thank you though. I will keep my eye on them.


----------



## UNM1136 (May 17, 2010)

Just got mine... 

Light is not ideal for me, but not getting returned. For the price it, it is good. I am much more afraid of getting light (strobe) when I don't want it, than I am about hitting it in a hurry. I do not rely on light to protect me. If I am going to use this light to protect myself any setting but low will be sufficient for my needs, as I will likely put it into their eyes and then hit them somehow. "Tactical" usage will allow me time to set up and select what I want. While working if someone needs to be sorted out, the taser is the first line, followed by physical force. I see nothing that makes this light more defensive in actual use than any other light in my inventory.

The minuses. Still not convinced strobe is useful outside of directing traffic. Don't like the ring or the pocket clip, the lanyard, or the carry case(will not be using any of them). Crenelated bezel came off immediately.

The pluses: This thing is bright. Unable to accidently change modes or trigger the strobe while handling, despite trying to with three different pairs of gloves. Can trigger them intentionally. LED, no bulb to break. The light is bright white, Middle setting ideal for all around use. Nice to have the high setting in reserve, but it is way too bright for building searches/traffic stops, my most frequently encountered uses. Strobe, still thinking about. Low setting is great. It is low. Likely to be the second most used setting on the light. No focus. Like the battery magazine, currently using it with CR123s, waiting for AW 18650s. The battery magazine will allow me to keep the CR123 together, so they are both either new, or they are both used the same amount. It will be nice to have a spare drop in cartridge in my war bag so that if the 9 hours of my usual level proves inadequate for the task, I have a drop in fresh nine hours on tap. With the two rechargeables and the battery magazine I can have the light on for more than a full day at my preferred all around setting. Not bad. In my use I have not toted excessive heat build up. 

The pluses appear to outweigh the negatives, but the truth is that the negatives are about hard core handling. How I have to carry it, how I have to hold it, etc. I would like a more comfortable grip ring, and a notch cut in the body near the head so I can use the clip to carry the light bezel up in my waist band when off duty. Current clip only allows bezel down carry. This also prevents me from clipping it to my off duty magazine carrier where I prefer to carry my off duty light for quick use. The waistband carry is for when I can't have a gun with me. I never intended to use the case or the lanyard, since my surefire lanyard is better, and I wanted a light that fit my current pouch, not a new pouch for a light. This light will not be a 24/7 carry light, but it will be on my belt every night when I go to work. Those two small changes would make this a great light, and my 24/7 go to light, relegating my current off duty A2 Aviator a backup light.

I hope this makes sense, I have been up a couple of days, and not been eating right. Brain is a little foggy, and body is a little sore. 

pat


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 24, 2010)

I also have mixed feelings with my M20r5. It is among the brightest R5 lights I have, and it has a lovely tint and wonderful beam. Also, the led - converter combination is very efficient, mine takes only 900 mA on High from an AW18650. It is possible to remove the cigar grip, since there is a blanking ring provided with the light.
So it is two months that I am EDCing it, replacing a modified SF L4. I felt good in having the possibility to count on 300 lumens instead of 100, and keeping the same runtime.
SInce I carry it loose in my pants pocket, togheter with other metallic stuff like keys, change and mini swiss knife, the paint from the surface has started to come off; in many places there are visible portions of shiny aluminium.
I tought it was hard anodised, since so it was advertised. No, it is just black paint.
This is why i got replace it with something else with the same 18650 battery, same brightness, tint and beam, but is truly hard anodised.

Anthony


----------



## UNM1136 (Jun 1, 2010)

Spending more time with mine. Like the standard ring a little more. Still want to keep it on medium so that I have eye ball melting bright in reserve. Still no accidental mode changes or activations. Been dropped a couple of times, still no chance to use the strobe, still no problems. Carries better in my pouch as the nylon has a chance to fit to it. No use for the belt clip.

I am liking this light alot, but it is still not perfect. Those with different needs than mine may love this light.

pat


----------



## robwest289 (Sep 11, 2013)

Chao said:


> Got my M20s, it has memorization of last used setting.
> I haven't have my beamshots, but I just done the runtime graph.
> 
> 
> ...





I own the "twist head" version of this light... would the Runtime be the same? i have the Olight M20 Warrior Premium with the XP-G R5


----------

